# IBO World Championship



## whitetailhntr71 (Jun 23, 2005)

I heard a rumor that the IBO has cut a deal to take the championship back to Snowshoe, WV. Has anyone else heard anything about this? I got on pretty reliable heresay.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

*Snowshoe*

I hope so !!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Are they giving any thought about allowing some of the triple crown events to be relocated?


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

*2010 ibo worlds*

Anybody know anything ?


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

they should take it to europe so you can really call it a world championship!


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

Surely someone knows.:darkbeer:


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

*Worlds*



whitetailhntr71 said:


> I heard a rumor that the IBO has cut a deal to take the championship back to Snowshoe, WV. Has anyone else heard anything about this? I got on pretty reliable heresay.


 I hope not yet!!!! I like Snowshoe, but let's give Ellicottville another year! Snow shoe had it there, what, 5-6 years?


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

The IBO is having their meeting this weekend and allot of decisions will be made and they should let us know in the days to come or just log onto their web site and go to news. Never been to snowshoe but ellicottville is pretty nice.


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

id like it if it is


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

whitetailhntr71 said:


> I got on pretty reliable heresay.


I'd call that an oxymoron.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

*2010 Worlds*

Any news yet ?


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

HADS DAD said:


> Any news yet ?


+1


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

You would think that some other clubs would want to step up and want to put on an national event. Same ole places every year


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

When we were at the worlds this year they said that it will be back in New York next year.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

*2010 worlds*

Talked to Kenny Walk ens to day a dell has been made for the 2010 worlds but he can not tell us yet till the contract is signed by the host.He said that it will be announced on the IBO news site as soon as it is signed a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

3Darchr said:


> Talked to Kenny Walk ens to day a dell has been made for the 2010 worlds but he can not tell us yet till the contract is signed by the host.He said that it will be announced on the IBO news site as soon as it is signed a couple of weeks.


if this statement is true..then its going to change...


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

I had heard talk that Snowshoe is signing a lifetime contract.


----------



## Adair (Mar 12, 2005)

*Snowshoe?*



bigdogarcher said:


> I had heard talk that Snowshoe is signing a lifetime contract.



That would be awesome for me. I have a cabin to stay at fifteen minutes away.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

http://www.holidayvalley.com/holidayvalley/info/ibo.aspx


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

hoytxcutter said:


> http://www.holidayvalley.com/holidayvalley/info/ibo.aspx


Nuff Said


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

i snowboard at HV!!!! never knew they held the bow shoot there.. (really green to this whole game)

im so friggen going to check this out

just noticed that they are using the 2009 form for the 2010 open shoot..


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Snowshoe was a nice place. Only problem is I was to them all. One year got to shoot 20 shots only. Another year, Clouds were so thick they couldn't have the shootoffs. Seemed there was always an issue with the weather. So far , no weather issues at Holiday Valley.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

draw29 said:


> Snowshoe was a nice place. Only problem is I was to them all. One year got to shoot 20 shots only. Another year, Clouds were so thick they couldn't have the shootoffs. Seemed there was always an issue with the weather. So far , no weather issues at Holiday Valley.


Yep, I agree with that.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Back to NY...WOOT!


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I'll believe the location when the IBO adds it to the shoot schedule.:zip:


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

somethings brewing...or they would have made an announcment by now..... then again...IBO is famous for dragging their feet!


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

i hope its back to NY.. im making plans already lol.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

well...considering it was held the last two years at Holiday.....but no announcement has been made for 2010...that makes me believe that its moving...where to... I hear snow shoe.. but ken would not confirm it


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

3Darchr said:


> Talked to Kenny Walk ens to day a dell has been made for the 2010 worlds but he can not tell us yet till the contract is signed by the host.He said that it will be announced on the IBO news site as soon as it is signed a couple of weeks.


I heard the same thing, contracts signed but still will not announce it because someone special is out of town...:mg:

I love shooting, attending the IBO's and their staff (most of the time) but I do feel they could be a little more orginized and shooter friendly......


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

*Ibo world 2010*

Fingers crossed for Snowshoe !!!:secret::secret:


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

http://www.holidayvalley.com/holiday.../info/ibo.aspx


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

hoytxcutter said:


> http://www.holidayvalley.com/holiday.../info/ibo.aspx


according to the webb link above:

"Holiday Valley will host the prestigious International Bow Hunters World Championships on August 11 through 14, 2010. Over 2000 Bow Hunters from 20 countries will qualify for the priviledge of entering this competition. Twenty-four "ranges" are created throughout the woods and along the ski trails at Holiday Valley and over 400 3D targets are set in these ranges, approximately 20 targets per range. Teams of 4 or 5 shooters are assigned a set of 3 ranges where they fire from a designated spot at the targets. The closer their arrow comes to the "kill zone" of the target, the higher the score. The Championship Round is held on Saturday.""

If this is true, I can't understand why IBO is so Hush Hush...

Like I've stated in previous post...I like shooting IBO (most of the time) but......well you get the idea......some of the things they do make no sense at all


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

This is what I would like to see but it is just happy wishing. I would like to see it be an actual world championship not just another let's let everyone come and shoot event. I would like to see the IBO set up 4 large scale qualifying tournaments and only let the top so many in each class qualify for the world championship. I hate going to a qualifier in my area and only 20 people are signed up to shoot in a particular class and just because they pay there money that day they can tell everyone they qualified for the world championship even if they blanked half the targets. I would like for it to be an honor ,that would take hard work to get to the world championship not just another money gathering idea. Then when the world championship was to take place it would be televised and all classes would have a shootoff not just the pros this also would be televised. One more thing the shooters would actually get paid a nice sum of money to shoot well. If you guys are happy with the same old system and run around have fun.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

cenochs said:


> This is what I would like to see but it is just happy wishing. I would like to see it be an actual world championship not just another let's let everyone come and shoot event. I would like to see the IBO set up 4 large scale qualifying tournaments and only let the top so many in each class qualify for the world championship. I hate going to a qualifier in my area and only 20 people are signed up to shoot in a particular class and just because they pay there money that day they can tell everyone they qualified for the world championship even if they blanked half the targets. I would like for it to be an honor ,that would take hard work to get to the world championship not just another money gathering idea. Then when the world championship was to take place it would be televised and all classes would have a shootoff not just the pros this also would be televised. One more thing the shooters would actually get paid a nice sum of money to shoot well. If you guys are happy with the same old system and run around have fun.


That would be great set it up and I'll be there!


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

*Holiday Valley*

It is posted on the IBO website


----------



## DirtNapTV (Aug 7, 2005)

*2010 worlds*

I have not been back to a world shoot since they moved from Snowshoe. I liked it there but it is not a good place for archery weather related.

That time of year you get so much rain and fog in those mountains it is hard to have a shoot. If they would make it a 5 day deal where they had time to shoot on the days it is nice then it could work out for them.

NY for 2010 is not a surprise they must be offering IBO a good amount to keep them there.


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

DirtNapTV said:


> I have not been back to a world shoot since they moved from Snowshoe. I liked it there but it is not a good place for archery weather related.
> 
> That time of year you get so much rain and fog in those mountains it is hard to have a shoot. If they would make it a 5 day deal where they had time to shoot on the days it is nice then it could work out for them.
> 
> NY for 2010 is not a surprise they must be offering IBO a good amount to keep them there.


just so they don't raise the entree fee's and condo's to get there money back


----------

